# Used Plow won't Turn on



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello, I'm a newbie. Just got a 96 f250 7.3 Came with an old 8' fisher plow for free. On the hydraulic solenoid pak it says:

series A 
serial #F or E 132952 (paint makes it hard to read)

I've never had a plow before, and know nothing about them. Figured, if its free, I can plow my drive, the neighbors, or at least sell it for scrap if it comes to that. Driving it home the plow locked in the right position. No movement left. (previous owner said it's happened to him a couple of times and drying out the solenoids fixed it.)

Went to move the plow to a different spot in the driveway yesterday, and the joystick won't even turn on. No red light. No plow motor, nor plow lights will turn on.

I checked all connections and they looked good. I could not find the inline fuse though. Traced from the joystick, to the batteries, and then to the plow and nothing. It could be a POS Frankenstein job by the previous owner.

Any suggestions? How do I test if power is getting where it needs to go with a multimeter? I'm in Norwalk CT if you know of anyone who could take a look?

Thank you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Let's start simple. Does the light bar stay with the tk or does it come off with the plow? Is the joystick a small box or is it bolted to the dash


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

The lights on and for the plow, stay with the plow/hydraulic unit when detached from the truck.

The joystick is a black box, about the size of the palm of a hand, with a bundle of 6 wires coming out the right side, the on/off switch on the left side, the red power button on the bottom, and a metal L shaped attachment with which it bolts to the dash.

I've heard there is supposed to be a red power wire also coming from the joystick, but I see none now, nor remember there ever being one.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

if the headlights dont turn on you probably broke a few wires on the truckside harness

otherwise trace from the stick down the wires and there should be a fuse where it gets power check that or use a test light ground it out and poke the wires to check for power

then check your module which is probably under the hood. near the module there will be several fuses check them 

and finally if those are good use a multi meter put it on the ohms setting and unplug the harness from the module and test each one at a time putting one side of the meter on the harness that connects to the plow and plug that connects to the module. this takes some time and can be annoying but is the easiest way to ensure you dont have any broken wires from the module to the plow. you can do the same process from the module to the stick

good luck


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good points snow. Need to find out what kinda fisher it is first tho. Ok another q? How many plugs do you have at the grill?? And are the lights a 2 post stud or 1. And are they big lights or rectangular with a square light bulb?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe he could just post a picture?


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Two plugs. I think rectangular lights. I'll get some pics tonight/tomorrow morning, and get more detailed info for you.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are pics of plow and hyrdo/solenoid pak. More pics of joystick and wiring later. I have not been able to locate a fuse. I called a local fisher dealer and they said there should be a red power wire from the joystick. I could not find one. I don't remember there ever being one honestly. I have not yet had time to test with a multimeter. I'll report back when I do. Thanks again.


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Pics of hyrdo/solenoid and plugs on plow


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Plugs on truck, joystick, and wiring from joystick through firewall.


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

engine compartment wiring.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

One is the plow solenoid, one is the starter solenoid. You need to trace your power source first. The red wire on the control harness is power. Then inspect and clean your connections on that motor and grille connectors. Coat them w/elecrtric grease Could be as simple as a blown fuse.


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Found a sticker on the wire bundle coming from the firewall with a sticker that 8/95 at the bottom and some other info. I think this plow came with the truck, or shortly there after.

Found the red power wire. Found the fuse, and the fuse was fine. It does not wire in to the ignition though. It wires in to the number one fuse on the fuse panel, for ac/heat. That fuse was fine too.

Will give the harnesses a good cleaning. They are currently coated with dielectric grease. One of the pins does look a little corroded.

I could not find a module. How do I test for broken wires/connections? Or even if the power wire is getting power?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Put 12 volts to the motor stud and a good ground to see if it functions, if so check or replace the solenoid on the firewall, look over all the underhood wiring and wiggle the grille connectors (they may be bad).


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

With the key in the on position, the red light should light on the controller.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking at the pics again, I see one of the plug wires is all taped up like it was spliced. Untape and chk those connections.


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

FordFisherman;1489016 said:


> With the key in the on position, the red light should light on the controller.


No light. That is the problem that inspired this thread. Will report back when I test the motor, relay, and another pass at the wiring.

Thank you again for the help!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah sorry to state the obvious abt the red light, focus on the plug connections first; I have a feeling thats where your prob is.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

you have to have pwr to the controller first,,,all else is secondary. ck that fuse in the fuse box, then ck for pwr into thr fuse holder, then out of the fuse holder. and have the key on....and last take the fuse out and ck the contacts....i've replaced so many of them little fuse holders it aint even funny


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Where is the main ground wire connected? It should go on the neg post of the battery or on the engine block.I dont see where it is on the pics?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Did you fix it?


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for checking in. I have not had time to work on it this week. Over time at the day job. Probably won't be able to tackle it until this weekend. 

Going to clean the harnesses, and start testing for power at the fuse, and work down to the plow from there.

Will update with any new developments.

-A


----------



## Aminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Contact cleaner to the rescue! Power to the joystick and the plow moves. Cleaned the daylights out of anything electrical that could be cleaned. harnesses now almost sparkling and covered in dielectric grease. The fuse was fine, as was the fuse holder, but I buffed any contact points any way. The 9 prong connection between plow and truck is still a little touchy.

Unfortunately the left hydraulic cylinder, where the tube attaches, is now leaking. (was going to flush/replace fluid anyway).

The motor was whining/running hard when not moving anything and the two prong power cable was getting very hot. Melted a little on the plow side harness, probably need to replace (will get pics up later). Going to trouble shoot via the manual instructions.


Thank you all again for the help.

Back to researching and fixing...

-A


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a set of used good used pistons for that plow. PM me Im not too far away from Norwalk.


----------

